# The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Dreharbeiten zu Staffel 2 werden fortgesetzt



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Dreharbeiten zu Staffel 2 werden fortgesetzt*

						Nachdem die Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel von The Witcher auf Netflix aufgrund der Coronakrise pausieren mussten, gibt es jetzt eine Ankündigung, wann die Dreharbeiten fortgesetzt werden sollen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Dreharbeiten zu Staffel 2 werden fortgesetzt*


----------



## BestNoob (27. Juni 2020)

Bitte nicht .. so ein Cooler Schauspieler darf nicht für Trash verheizt werden ....


----------

